# rainshadow spinner 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

1386 custom.....4-8oz
carbon graphite butt wrap
$225 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

last day b4 closing


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

